# Apollo played show dog



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations Phoenix, Jazz & Apollo! Way to go! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

Congrats! How exciting for you and I love that you gave us the details. Good luck for next time.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of fun. Congrats! I love hearing all about it because Matisse's and my first show is coming up.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Will it be an AKC show or a UKC show? I know you have talked about both...


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Way to go team Spindledreams!!!


----------

